# Biggest betta ever.



## Dali Kalak

My friend and I were at Petco and we found THIS MASSIVE BETTA. I wanted him so bad. He barely fit in their dinky little cups. 
(Sorry for the icky photo, I took it with my phone.) 








They called him a "halfmoon king". He was $20. If I still had my 10gal I would probably have bought him. 

Has anyone else seen bettas this BIG before?! Is this normal for kings? Soooo coooool. Post more huge betta pics while you're here. :3


----------



## copperarabian

I have a halfmoon King and he is big, He barely fit in the petco cup as well, He was my first betta 

Isn't weird how betta prices are different depending on which petco your at, at my petco the halfmoons are 14, and the halfmoon kings are 13 or 14.


----------



## Dali Kalak

Daaang, only 13-14? That's intense. That top one is beautiful. I love how big they are.


----------



## copperarabian

Dali Kalak said:


> Daaang, only 13-14? That's intense. That top one is beautiful. I love how big they are.



It's the same fish in both pics, just different lighting.

And thanks


----------



## Sarahlydear

Wow they're like $5-$10 at my Petco.....


----------



## copperarabian

Sarahlydear said:


> Wow they're like $5-$10 at my Petco.....


The normal Kings at my petco are $7


----------



## Dali Kalak

The Petco I work at, Kings are like 7 bucks. But the HAAAAALFMOON kings at the other Petco in my area are tweeeeenty bucks. I guess they think they're hot stuff. lol


----------



## Ashleigh

You guys are so lucky D: my LFS sells halfmoons for $50-55, haven't seen a king though.


----------



## product08

Never seen a Halfmoon at any of the LFS I visit, CTs are $20.


----------



## copperarabian

Ashleigh said:


> You guys are so lucky D: my LFS sells halfmoons for $50-55, haven't seen a king though.



That's so expensive for a pet store betta O.O There's a fish specialty store that opened to the public a few years ago and I keep meaning to go. They just got bettas and the add was crowntails, halfmoons and dragons. No idea the price.(And first visit gets a free betta!)


----------



## Arashi Takamine

DUDE Definietly go to the place where you can get a free betta.

My Petco sells Kings for 30-40 bucks. HM's are fifteen, CT's are eight, PK's are 20 and the girls of all types go for two fifty...
I'm REALLY tempted to swing by snatch up a PK switch it's lid but then I know how much PK's like to jump. I feel bad for my Petco's betta's. They now have fin-rot, body rot and a pretty white HM I wanted to take home so badly had a chunk out of his tail that was showing signs of rot.


----------



## SillyCone

my LFS sells any kind of betta for £4 a male and £3 a female... LOL! XD!

But yeah I've seen photos of huge bettas, mine is quite normal in size :V


----------



## Ashleigh

The store I got mine from was an aquarium, I rarely see sick bettas and they all have vibrant colours. Also, the other local pet stores have mainly veiltails, hardly any variety, which sucks


----------



## kif3

ive only ever seen crowntails and veiltails where i live  i so jealous


----------



## fishman12

My petco recently got a huge selection of bettas... like 14 diferent types. The HM king bettas are $29.99


----------



## Dali Kalak

The Petco I work at usually doesn't carry anything but delta tails, veil tails, normal kings, halfmoons, and crowntails. 

Also, what's a "dragon"?


----------



## fishman12

Dragon refers to a specific type of coloring, it's on the sticky about colors and fins


----------



## tsoto80

I been wanting a King so bad but I dont have the room yet. It will be the next betta I buy....I wonder why they dont have king bettas that are females, tis weird


----------



## fightergirl2710

They should at least have bigger cups for the kings... _At least that!_


----------



## copperarabian

tsoto80 said:


> I been wanting a King so bad but I dont have the room yet. It will be the next betta I buy....I wonder why they dont have king bettas that are females, tis weird



I thought that was weird too, I want petco to sell female kings XD Mine only carries crowntail and veiltail females. If I really wanted a different type my petco would order it for me. I don't really want to pay fir a fish I know absolutely nothing about though... unless they buy a whole bunch.

@Arashi Takamine


> DUDE Definietly go to the place where you can get a free betta.


I would totally go if I had the room XD But 10 Bettas is more then enough lol more tanks would make school hard once it starts.


----------

